# Is CPEC the next East India company ?



## Chakar The Great

_By Dr Aynul Hassan_

_The writer is Former Director, Macroeconomic Policy and Development Division, United Nations._



PEOPLE have often raised concerns about the CPEC being the next East India Company. But, much to their dismay, they have been proven wrong time and again. We now live in a globalised world where the countries are interdependent to fulfil their needs. Gone are the days when the foreigners would step on a land for the sole purpose of invasion and colonisation. They don’t set up their military bases now in foreign lands, but they are rather interested in setting up their businesses overseas. The Belt and Road Initiative (BRI) is based on the win-win philosophy of Confucius.

With the successful execution of CPEC, both Pakistan and China are going to reshape the future of the economic world. China will have all that it needs at the moment to make its presence felt in every corner of the world; more seaports and direct routes to connect with different parts of the world, cutting down the shipping costs etc. Pakistan will see phenomenal growth in its infrastructure, energy and telecommunication sectors.

BRI bids to enhance regional connectivity and cooperation and to address the Infrastructural Gap of 68 countries across the Asia Pacific area and Central Asia and Eastern Europe. Thus, it has the potential to accelerate the economic growth. BRI has some of the largest infrastructure and investment projects in history, covering 65pc of the world’s population and 40pc of the global GDP as of 2017.

CPEC is a 3,218-km route, mainly consisting of, but not limited to, highways, railways, pipelines and energy projects. The project that had initially started off with a $46bn budget may now witness an increase which might take it to $75bn. Out of the total amount, a whopping $33bn will be for used for energy projects alone which will help Pakistan with its prevalent energy crises.

For China, its north-western landlocked region will become land and sea-linked through Kashgar, Gwadar and beyond. Its import cost of crude oil will decline significantly. More importantly, China’s further expansion of longterm trade with the West through Gwadar could be safe and secure as opposed to routes through the South China Sea or the Malacca Strait.

For many, CPEC is the gamechanger for Pakistan. Such are the expectations from the project on this side of the border. There is absolutely no doubt that it will help Pakistani traders get access to huge Chinese market that remains untapped to so many businesses in Pakistan.

With CPEC in place, one hopes that the large deposits of mineral resources will be extracted and made the most of. The tourism industry is also set to get a boost because of the opportunities that the CPEC brings with itself. Most of all, it will help create hundreds and thousands of jobs in Pakistan, resulting in significantly cutting down the problem of unemployment.

To implement CPEC in an optimal fashion, we need a development policy which ensures that peace, security and stability of the region are not compromised and there is scope for an averageeducated, healthy and disciplined workforce to perform duties on a mass scale. It should be ensured that the rule of law, accountability, meritocracy, transparency, good governance and business-friendly policies are in place for the successful execution of CPEC.

Once the aforementioned objectives are guaranteed, the work should be done to make the infrastructure better than ever because the CPEC will continue to play a critical role in the development of infrastructure across Pakistan.


Source: https://www.dawn.com/news/1409728

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariPrasad

I think Pakistan has given too much unnecessary concessions to China. Pakistan virtually agreed to whatever china demanded. The shrewd country like china will exploit it like it has done in Srilanka, Myanmar etc. Pakistan should have rather played its card more wisely.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Chakar The Great

HariPrasad said:


> I think Pakistan has given too much unnecessary concessions to China. Pakistan virtually agreed to whatever china demanded. The shrewd country like china will exploit it like it has done in Srilanka, Myanmar etc. Pakistan should have rather played its card more wisely.


Lol oh the desperation. You are already out of OBOR project, dont worry about Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HariPrasad

ThanatosI said:


> Lol oh the desperation. You are already out of OBOR project, dont worry about Pakistan.




Hahaha, We were offered multiple time to be the part of OBOR and CPEC. We opted out. They need us and not otherwise.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chakar The Great

HariPrasad said:


> Hahaha, We were offered multiple time to be the part of OBOR and CPEC. We opted out. They need us and not otherwise.



Ofcourse such projects cant complete without Super power like India's prior approval. The whole project was approved from India.

Since India refused project has halted. 68 countries are so stupid to work on this with China, 60 percent of World's population is such damn fool, that they became Chinese colony by participating in it, only Modern World's super power India made the right choice of staying out of it. 

On a serious note its good that India is out of this, who has kept the whole region hostage with its terrorist activities. I know it hurts you watching from pavilion and not allowed to play the game but thats what happens when you make wrong choices.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## Mrc

Simple answer is no


----------



## HariPrasad

ThanatosI said:


> Ofcourse such projects cant complete without Super power like India's prior approval. The whole project was approved from India.



Ofcourse china realized it and so they invited us. Later on Pakistan also realized it and invited us. Compulsion makes people accept the hard realities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xyxmt

well let think what was India before East India company

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## slapshot

HariPrasad said:


> Hahaha, We were offered multiple time to be the part of OBOR and CPEC. We opted out. They need us and not otherwise.


Having more partners on chinese side is defiently a plus for the project but how come they NEED you and not the OTHERWISE? Did the OBOR/CPEC stopped without India being part of it or they had to redraw their plans just becuase you guys opted out? All major players in the region are part of it beside India so what it seems that you guys are isolated due to your insecurties.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 4GTejasBVR

Cpec is the biggest trap for Pakistan which they won't be able recover . No way out ...


----------



## MBT 3000

no


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

I wonder why our enemy is so worried about us.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Rajesh Singh

China is a clear winner.................. Pakistan didn't play her ball well......

By the way, It's not my concern..... overall I will congratulate to China as per current status. Don't want to comment on future but not looking good for Pakistan.


----------



## Chakar The Great

Rashid Mahmood said:


> I wonder why our enemy is so worried about us.


They are worried as they cant see Pakistan becoming strong. 

The project has shaken india to its core , in the context of Pakistan. They tried there best from first supporting terrorism in Balochistan, than sending terorist like Kulbhushan yadev to sabotage the project. When all those tactics failed, India tried to build a port in Iran ( chah bhar) to counter Gwader. They have repeatedly given statements against the project. At one point , bypassing Pakistan India also send some fruits via air cargo to Afghanistan. Lately they have been working via propaganda against the project through social networking sites. At one incident where a Chinese worker was arguing with a Pakistani policemen ( who was later deported to China) was portrayed as Chinese taken over Pakistan. 


The propaganda will continue but it has to be countered. A special cell in RAW is working solely to sabotage CPEC.



Rajesh Singh said:


> China is a clear winner.................. Pakistan didn't play her ball well......
> 
> By the way, It's not my concern..... overall I will congratulate to China as per current status. Don't want to comment on future but not looking good for Pakistan.


Haha oh no its India who is the winner. Its Modi G's master stroke to trap Pakistan in CEPC. All those motorways , bridges , power plants , fiber optic, airport , water purification plants , economic zones are all fake, photoshop images . You fool Pakistanis , there is nothing on the ground. If you want to see what development is, look at india.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

1 word Answer NO 
2 word answer HELL NO

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rajesh Singh

ThanatosI said:


> They are worried as they cant see Pakistan becoming strong.
> 
> The project has shaken india to its core , in the context of Pakistan. They tried there best from first supporting terrorism in Balochistan, than sending terorist like Kulbhushan yadev to sabotage the project. When all those tactics failed, India tried to build a port in Iran ( chah bhar) to counter Gwader. They have repeatedly given statements against the project. At one point , bypassing Pakistan India also send some fruits via air cargo to Afghanistan. Lately they have been working via propaganda against the project through social networking sites. At one incident where a Chinese worker was arguing with a Pakistani policemen ( who was later deported to China) was portrayed as Chinese taken over Pakistan.
> 
> 
> The propaganda will continue but it has to be countered. A special cell in RAW is working solely to sabotage CPEC.
> 
> 
> Haha oh no its India who is the winner. Its Modi G's master stroke to trap Pakistan in CEPC. All those motorways , bridges , power plants , fiber optic, airport , water purification plants , economic zones are all fake, photoshop images . You fool Pakistanis , there is nothing on the ground. If you want to see what development is, look at india.



You don't need Enemy like Modi ji, if you already have friend like China with Her CPEC PLAN..

THIS is your party.....enjoy till you will start blaming to China just like US now for every issues


----------



## bolo

How can linking seaport, building roads connecting many countries and overall infrastructure a bad thing? Maybe that is considered a bad thing in India?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bananarepublic

Is CPEC the next East india company ?
Maybe.
Is india a shitty country ?
Possibly .
Find out in the next episode of Indian propaganda directed by the best of Bollywood.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hazzam

bolo said:


> How can linking seaport, building roads connecting many countries and overall infrastructure a bad thing? Maybe that is considered a bad thing in India?


if a colonial power does it then it is alarming , chinese will use it free , on your money because chinese have given you loan .



Rajesh Singh said:


> You don't need Enemy like Modi ji, if you already have friend like China with Her CPEC PLAN..
> 
> THIS is your party.....enjoy till you will start blaming to China just like US now for every issues



they will realise it when their is no point to return .


----------



## xyx007

There's a lot of indian's propaganda going on against of CPEC. There are Four reason why CPEC will not be another EAST India Company and these points are enough to shut their mouth.
1)*Different economic policies*
First is the difference between the economic policies of the imperial Britain and the People’s Republic of China.Although it ostensibly is a communist country, practically the Chinese state functions through the principles of capitalism. While it is true that under capitalism, the primary purpose of enterprise is to make profits and not some altruistic goals to serve others, it is fundamentally different from “All for us, nothing for them” approach. It rests on bringing some amount, if not the ideal amount, of economic prosperity to the indigenous population in order to bring stability and sustainability.

*2) China in Africa*
Secondly, we might be able to better understand how China operates by looking towards its involvement in other regions, specifically Africa. While EIC cemented its power in the sub-continent through brutal force and no regard for the well-being of local population, China’s approach has been to expand its influence around the globe through economic prosperity rather than military might.

3) *Pakistan is no ‘golden sparrow’*
A third reason why CPEC is different from EIC is that there was no yearning for foreign investment at the time by the Mughals when EIC worked its way in. In fact, it was the other way around, as the British had their eyes on the riches of the sub-continent, whose share of the world income stood at 27% in 1700 AD (compared to Europe’s share of 23%) – which plummeted to 3% in 1950 when the British finally decided to leave.
However, prior to the investment that CPEC brought in, Pakistan was no ‘golden sparrow’ for China to eye. Along with its dwindling economy, massive energy shortages, grave security concerns, Pakistan had an image problem which had kept foreign investment far away from reach hence the need is Pakistan’s.

4) *Local checks and balances*
Fourth are the checks and balances which formal institutions such as courts and regulatory authorities will provide. While Pakistan might not possess ideal institutional checks and balances, however, it does retain a fairly independent political and institutional structure which did not exist in colonial period.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HariPrasad

ThanatosI said:


> Lol oh the desperation. You are already out of OBOR project, dont worry about Pakistan.



Who said that I am worried. Infact I am happy the way CPEC is progressing.


----------



## bolo

hazzam said:


> if a colonial power does it then it is alarming , chinese will use it free , on your money because chinese have given you loan .


Do you know what a loan is? Chinese use it for free? Again I'm not understanding Indian logic.


----------



## Sine Nomine

ThanatosI said:


> Gone are the days when the foreigners would step on a land for the sole purpose of invasion and colonisation. They don’t set up their military bases now in foreign lands, but they are rather interested in setting up their businesses overseas.


Libyan,Syrian,Iraqi,Afghani, palestinian and kashmiri people havn't agreed on whatever writer has wrote.


----------



## zip

bolo said:


> Do you know what a loan is? Chinese use it for free? Again I'm not understanding Indian logic.


Indian logic is Pakistan will do opposite to whatever we say and hence if we want you to jump in to check then naturally we shed crocodile tears .. reverse but logical.


----------



## UnitedPak

zip said:


> Indian logic is Pakistan will do opposite to whatever we say and hence if we want you to jump in to check then naturally we shed crocodile tears .. reverse but logical.



Wow, 4D chess indeed. If only you would put this much thought into building toilets for your country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Clutch

ThanatosI said:


> _By Dr Aynul Hassan_
> 
> _The writer is Former Director, Macroeconomic Policy and Development Division, United Nations._
> 
> 
> 
> PEOPLE have often raised concerns about the CPEC being the next East India Company. But, much to their dismay, they have been proven wrong time and again. We now live in a globalised world where the countries are interdependent to fulfil their needs. Gone are the days when the foreigners would step on a land for the sole purpose of invasion and colonisation. They don’t set up their military bases now in foreign lands, but they are rather interested in setting up their businesses overseas. The Belt and Road Initiative (BRI) is based on the win-win philosophy of Confucius.
> 
> With the successful execution of CPEC, both Pakistan and China are going to reshape the future of the economic world. China will have all that it needs at the moment to make its presence felt in every corner of the world; more seaports and direct routes to connect with different parts of the world, cutting down the shipping costs etc. Pakistan will see phenomenal growth in its infrastructure, energy and telecommunication sectors.
> 
> BRI bids to enhance regional connectivity and cooperation and to address the Infrastructural Gap of 68 countries across the Asia Pacific area and Central Asia and Eastern Europe. Thus, it has the potential to accelerate the economic growth. BRI has some of the largest infrastructure and investment projects in history, covering 65pc of the world’s population and 40pc of the global GDP as of 2017.
> 
> CPEC is a 3,218-km route, mainly consisting of, but not limited to, highways, railways, pipelines and energy projects. The project that had initially started off with a $46bn budget may now witness an increase which might take it to $75bn. Out of the total amount, a whopping $33bn will be for used for energy projects alone which will help Pakistan with its prevalent energy crises.
> 
> For China, its north-western landlocked region will become land and sea-linked through Kashgar, Gwadar and beyond. Its import cost of crude oil will decline significantly. More importantly, China’s further expansion of longterm trade with the West through Gwadar could be safe and secure as opposed to routes through the South China Sea or the Malacca Strait.
> 
> For many, CPEC is the gamechanger for Pakistan. Such are the expectations from the project on this side of the border. There is absolutely no doubt that it will help Pakistani traders get access to huge Chinese market that remains untapped to so many businesses in Pakistan.
> 
> With CPEC in place, one hopes that the large deposits of mineral resources will be extracted and made the most of. The tourism industry is also set to get a boost because of the opportunities that the CPEC brings with itself. Most of all, it will help create hundreds and thousands of jobs in Pakistan, resulting in significantly cutting down the problem of unemployment.
> 
> To implement CPEC in an optimal fashion, we need a development policy which ensures that peace, security and stability of the region are not compromised and there is scope for an averageeducated, healthy and disciplined workforce to perform duties on a mass scale. It should be ensured that the rule of law, accountability, meritocracy, transparency, good governance and business-friendly policies are in place for the successful execution of CPEC.
> 
> Once the aforementioned objectives are guaranteed, the work should be done to make the infrastructure better than ever because the CPEC will continue to play a critical role in the development of infrastructure across Pakistan.
> 
> 
> Source: https://www.dawn.com/news/1409728




CPEC is the next *Beat India Company*!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fanne

MUSTAKSHAF said:


> Libyan,Syrian,Iraqi,Afghani, palestinian and kashmiri people havn't agreed on whatever writer has wrote.


right you are .



Clutch said:


> CPEC is the next *Beat India Company*!



pakistan should be cautious on which terms chinese are going to use cpec , you have to return back the money with interest , chinese will use this cpec free for twenty years.



HariPrasad said:


> Who said that I am worried. Infact I am happy the way CPEC is progressing.



problem here is only china is ready to invest in pakistan , no other country is coming with finance .pakistan has no other option.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xyx007

Question for all Indians that if CPEC Is not a game changer then why you're government is so concerned about it? Now please don't give me lame answers that because it passes through Kashmir kindly come up with some logic


----------



## fanne

fmughal75 said:


> Question for all Indians that if CPEC Is not a game changer then why you're government is so concerned about it? Now please don't give me lame answers that because it passes through Kashmir kindly come up with some logic



CPEC is game changer for pakistan ,as humbantota was for srilanka .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xyx007

fanne said:


> CPEC is game changer for pakistan ,as humbantota was for srilanka .


*Root cause of failed investments Hambantota*
The key to take away here is to realise that China is no doubt a specialist in building infrastructure but it is primarily the responsibility of the loan-recipient country to conduct extensive project appraisal and feasibility studies.
One solid symptom of a weak business case is a lack of any Private-Public Partnership (PPP) based arrangements in project financing. If the primary funding of any infrastructure project involves only sovereign guarantees with no Special Purpose Vehicle (SPV) to isolate project-based cash flows, it is a ‘red flag’ that the business case is not market-driven and not lucrative enough for investors.

Unlike Hambantota, the CPEC project is spread all over the country and the Gwadar Port provides an ideal outlet for the landlocked countries of Central Asia which have expressed their willingness to use this port. Similarly, Russia has also evinced interest in reaching out to the world through this port. Being the architect of the CPEC, China is also surely going to benefit from the venture and Pakistan’s agreement to be part of it has also taken the relations between the two countries to a new level.


----------



## fanne

fmughal75 said:


> *Root cause of failed investments Hambantota*
> The key to take away here is to realise that China is no doubt a specialist in building infrastructure but it is primarily the responsibility of the loan-recipient country to conduct extensive project appraisal and feasibility studies.
> One solid symptom of a weak business case is a lack of any Private-Public Partnership (PPP) based arrangements in project financing. If the primary funding of any infrastructure project involves only sovereign guarantees with no Special Purpose Vehicle (SPV) to isolate project-based cash flows, it is a ‘red flag’ that the business case is not market-driven and not lucrative enough for investors.
> 
> Unlike Hambantota, the CPEC project is spread all over the country and the Gwadar Port provides an ideal outlet for the landlocked countries of Central Asia which have expressed their willingness to use this port. Similarly, Russia has also evinced interest in reaching out to the world through this port. Being the architect of the CPEC, China is also surely going to benefit from the venture and Pakistan’s agreement to be part of it has also taken the relations between the two countries to a new level.



even pakistani people don't know on what terms loan has to be paid , there is confusion about even rate of interest .what are the terms on which it will be operated, who will dictate terms chinese or pakistanis ?


----------



## Clutch

ThanatosI said:


> _By Dr Aynul Hassan_
> 
> _The writer is Former Director, Macroeconomic Policy and Development Division, United Nations._
> 
> 
> 
> PEOPLE have often raised concerns about the CPEC being the next East India Company. But, much to their dismay, they have been proven wrong time and again. We now live in a globalised world where the countries are interdependent to fulfil their needs. Gone are the days when the foreigners would step on a land for the sole purpose of invasion and colonisation. They don’t set up their military bases now in foreign lands, but they are rather interested in setting up their businesses overseas. The Belt and Road Initiative (BRI) is based on the win-win philosophy of Confucius.
> 
> With the successful execution of CPEC, both Pakistan and China are going to reshape the future of the economic world. China will have all that it needs at the moment to make its presence felt in every corner of the world; more seaports and direct routes to connect with different parts of the world, cutting down the shipping costs etc. Pakistan will see phenomenal growth in its infrastructure, energy and telecommunication sectors.
> 
> BRI bids to enhance regional connectivity and cooperation and to address the Infrastructural Gap of 68 countries across the Asia Pacific area and Central Asia and Eastern Europe. Thus, it has the potential to accelerate the economic growth. BRI has some of the largest infrastructure and investment projects in history, covering 65pc of the world’s population and 40pc of the global GDP as of 2017.
> 
> CPEC is a 3,218-km route, mainly consisting of, but not limited to, highways, railways, pipelines and energy projects. The project that had initially started off with a $46bn budget may now witness an increase which might take it to $75bn. Out of the total amount, a whopping $33bn will be for used for energy projects alone which will help Pakistan with its prevalent energy crises.
> 
> For China, its north-western landlocked region will become land and sea-linked through Kashgar, Gwadar and beyond. Its import cost of crude oil will decline significantly. More importantly, China’s further expansion of longterm trade with the West through Gwadar could be safe and secure as opposed to routes through the South China Sea or the Malacca Strait.
> 
> For many, CPEC is the gamechanger for Pakistan. Such are the expectations from the project on this side of the border. There is absolutely no doubt that it will help Pakistani traders get access to huge Chinese market that remains untapped to so many businesses in Pakistan.
> 
> With CPEC in place, one hopes that the large deposits of mineral resources will be extracted and made the most of. The tourism industry is also set to get a boost because of the opportunities that the CPEC brings with itself. Most of all, it will help create hundreds and thousands of jobs in Pakistan, resulting in significantly cutting down the problem of unemployment.
> 
> To implement CPEC in an optimal fashion, we need a development policy which ensures that peace, security and stability of the region are not compromised and there is scope for an averageeducated, healthy and disciplined workforce to perform duties on a mass scale. It should be ensured that the rule of law, accountability, meritocracy, transparency, good governance and business-friendly policies are in place for the successful execution of CPEC.
> 
> Once the aforementioned objectives are guaranteed, the work should be done to make the infrastructure better than ever because the CPEC will continue to play a critical role in the development of infrastructure across Pakistan.
> 
> 
> Source: https://www.dawn.com/news/1409728




*CPEC 2018 Summit: A policy for success*

_By Dr Aynul Hassan_






*In Dr Aynul Hassan's opinion, CPEC may well reshape the future.*







PEOPLE have often raised concerns about the CPEC being the next East India Company. But, much to their dismay, they have been proven wrong time and again. We now live in a globalised world where the countries are interdependent to fulfil their needs. Gone are the days when the foreigners would step on a land for the sole purpose of invasion and colonisation. They don’t set up their military bases now in foreign lands, but they are rather interested in setting up their businesses overseas. The Belt and Road Initiative (BRI) is based on the win-win philosophy of Confucius.

With the successful execution of CPEC, both Pakistan and China are going to reshape the future of the economic world. China will have all that it needs at the moment to make its presence felt in every corner of the world; more seaports and direct routes to connect with different parts of the world, cutting down the shipping costs etc. Pakistan will see phenomenal growth in its infrastructure, energy and telecommunication sectors.

BRI bids to enhance regional connectivity and cooperation and to address the Infrastructural Gap of 68 countries across the Asia Pacific area and Central Asia and Eastern Europe. Thus, it has the potential to accelerate the economic growth. BRI has some of the largest infrastructure and investment projects in history, covering 65pc of the world’s population and 40pc of the global GDP as of 2017.

CPEC is a 3,218-km route, mainly consisting of, but not limited to, highways, railways, pipelines and energy projects. The project that had initially started off with a $46bn budget may now witness an increase which might take it to $75bn. Out of the total amount, a whopping $33bn will be for used for energy projects alone which will help Pakistan with its prevalent energy crises.

For China, its north-western landlocked region will become land and sea-linked through Kashgar, Gwadar and beyond. Its import cost of crude oil will decline significantly. More importantly, China’s further expansion of longterm trade with the West through Gwadar could be safe and secure as opposed to routes through the South China Sea or the Malacca Strait.

For many, CPEC is the gamechanger for Pakistan. Such are the expectations from the project on this side of the border. There is absolutely no doubt that it will help Pakistani traders get access to huge Chinese market that remains untapped to so many businesses in Pakistan.

With CPEC in place, one hopes that the large deposits of mineral resources will be extracted and made the most of. The tourism industry is also set to get a boost because of the opportunities that the CPEC brings with itself. Most of all, it will help create hundreds and thousands of jobs in Pakistan, resulting in significantly cutting down the problem of unemployment.

To implement CPEC in an optimal fashion, we need a development policy which ensures that peace, security and stability of the region are not compromised and there is scope for an average educated, healthy and disciplined workforce to perform duties on a mass scale. It should be ensured that the rule of law, accountability, meritocracy, transparency, good governance and business-friendly policies are in place for the successful execution of CPEC.

Once the aforementioned objectives are guaranteed, the work should be done to make the infrastructure better than ever because the CPEC will continue to play a critical role in the development of infrastructure across Pakistan.

_The writer is Former Director, Macroeconomic Policy and Development Division, United Nations._

_This article is part of the CPEC 2018 summit supplement. To read more from the supplement, visit the archive._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZ1

India was beating drum you cam search on youtube etc that they have chabahar this and that crap and now they left nothing but tears in their eye.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zhukov

Yes it is!!. It will colonize Whole of Subcontinent Thwart the Delhi Government. After a failed Rebellion they will transfer crown of Delhi to Beijing and whole Subcontinent will come under direct Rule of Beijing for next 200 years.
Now move on with your life


----------



## xyx007

fanne said:


> even pakistani people don't know on what terms loan has to be paid , there is confusion about even rate of interest .what are the terms on which it will be operated, who will dictate terms chinese or pakistanis ?


It is a pay as you earn arrangement. CPEC is supposed to earn over 5 billion dollars year a year in the initial stage rising up and up with increasing economic activities in the two countries.I Don't know why Indians are so worried about Pakistan or cpec, if Pakistan becomes debt ridden then it will be Pakistanis loss, if it gets profit from cpec then it's our gain, India has nothing to lose or gain so why care, work on your future before nosing at others future


----------



## fanne

AZ1 said:


> India was beating drum you cam search on youtube etc that they have chabahar this and that crap and now they left nothing but tears in their eye.



they are running operating the chahbahar . what tears you are talking ?



fmughal75 said:


> It is a pay as you earn arrangement. CPEC is supposed to earn over 5 billion dollars year a year in the initial stage rising up and up with increasing economic activities in the two countries.I Don't know why Indians are so worried about Pakistan or cpec, if Pakistan becomes debt ridden then it will be Pakistanis loss, if it gets profit from cpec then it's our gain, India has nothing to lose or gain so why care, work on your future before nosing at others future



this is only for knowledg's sake ,
don't be impatient give and take information if you can .
earning five billion dollars from cpec per annum is huge sum .


----------



## AZ1

fanne said:


> they are running operating the chahbahar . what tears you are talking ?
> 
> 
> 
> this is only for knowledg's sake ,
> don't be impatient give and take information if you can .
> earning five billion dollars from cpec per annum is huge sum .


 yeah and doing wonders for India. Tell me when the next wheat shipment going to afghanistan?  hawa nikal gaye baloon se.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fanne

AZ1 said:


> yeah and doing wonders for India. Tell me when the next wheat shipment going to afghanistan?  hawa nikal gaye baloon se.



is there any need to announce to the world when a shipment of wheat is going to afghanistan ? it is regular business .


----------



## nang2

Whoever asks such a question has no clue what East Indian Company was.


----------



## fanne

nang2 said:


> Whoever asks such a question has no clue what East Indian Company was.



enlighten us .


----------



## xyx007

fanne said:


> they are running operating the chahbahar . what tears you are talking ?
> 
> 
> 
> this is only for knowledg's sake ,
> don't be impatient give and take information if you can .
> earning five billion dollars from cpec per annum is huge sum .


Trump scrapped the Iran nuclear deal signed by his predecessor Barack Obama. The 2015 deal with Iran ended its economic isolation from the rest of the world. India has committed more than $500 million to develop the strategically located Iranian port of Chabahar, This project, which is already facing delays, could become a sticking point against India for the US, if New Delhi furthers investments in it.
Whatever India decides to do vis-à-vis Iran it will be caught between a rock and a hard place. If it follows the US lead and draws away from Iran, it will leave a hole that China, and by association Pakistan, will be only too happy to fill. Already feeling encircled by China's growing influence in the region - especially with Nepal, Sri Lanka and the Maldives - India will not want to lose what little edge it has in maintaining some sort of geopolitical balance. Already, anticipating Trump pulling out of the nuclear deal, Iran shocked India by inviting Pakistan and China to participate in developing the Chabahar port. This is the story about Indian tears. India once tried to isolate Pakistan from the world and look yourself where are you standing .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xyxmt

I dot get it, I am confused, this is a riddle i cannot put my head around

why are Hindu Indians worried about Muslim Pakistan and keep warning us; First Directly and when we did not pay attention; then thru Lallu Khair; then John Barhamputra and God know who else will they use in the future

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fanne

xyxmt said:


> I dot get it, I am confused, this is a riddle i cannot put my head around
> 
> why are Hindu Indians worried about Muslim Pakistan and keep warning us; First Directly and when we did not pay attention; then thru Lallu Khair; then John Barhamputra and God know who else will they use in the future



appreciate your dard , but here it is discussion forum , come out of your protection and discuss things with open hearts .


----------



## BATMAN

Screw you _Dr Aynul Hassan_


----------



## fanne

fmughal75 said:


> Trump scrapped the Iran nuclear deal signed by his predecessor Barack Obama. The 2015 deal with Iran ended its economic isolation from the rest of the world. India has committed more than $500 million to develop the strategically located Iranian port of Chabahar, This project, which is already facing delays, could become a sticking point against India for the US, if New Delhi furthers investments in it.
> Whatever India decides to do vis-à-vis Iran it will be caught between a rock and a hard place. If it follows the US lead and draws away from Iran, it will leave a hole that China, and by association Pakistan, will be only too happy to fill. Already feeling encircled by China's growing influence in the region - especially with Nepal, Sri Lanka and the Maldives - India will not want to lose what little edge it has in maintaining some sort of geopolitical balance. Already, anticipating Trump pulling out of the nuclear deal, Iran shocked India by inviting Pakistan and China to participate in developing the Chabahar port. This is the story about Indian tears. India once tried to isolate Pakistan from the world and look yourself where are you standing .



india is maintaining and operating chahbahar don't you know ?


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

HariPrasad said:


> I think Pakistan has given too much unnecessary concessions to China. Pakistan virtually agreed to whatever china demanded. The shrewd country like china will exploit it like it has done in Srilanka, Myanmar etc. Pakistan should have rather played its card more wisely.







So says the person who belongs to the race and nation that calls for the elimination of the Pakistani race and nation..... 

You know that Pakistan must be doing something right when those that call for our extermination and actively work for it are all of sudden concerned with our economic well-being............



ThanatosI said:


> _By Dr Aynul Hassan_
> 
> _The writer is Former Director, Macroeconomic Policy and Development Division, United Nations._
> 
> 
> 
> PEOPLE have often raised concerns about the CPEC being the next East India Company. But, much to their dismay, they have been proven wrong time and again. We now live in a globalised world where the countries are interdependent to fulfil their needs. Gone are the days when the foreigners would step on a land for the sole purpose of invasion and colonisation. They don’t set up their military bases now in foreign lands, but they are rather interested in setting up their businesses overseas. The Belt and Road Initiative (BRI) is based on the win-win philosophy of Confucius.
> 
> With the successful execution of CPEC, both Pakistan and China are going to reshape the future of the economic world. China will have all that it needs at the moment to make its presence felt in every corner of the world; more seaports and direct routes to connect with different parts of the world, cutting down the shipping costs etc. Pakistan will see phenomenal growth in its infrastructure, energy and telecommunication sectors.
> 
> BRI bids to enhance regional connectivity and cooperation and to address the Infrastructural Gap of 68 countries across the Asia Pacific area and Central Asia and Eastern Europe. Thus, it has the potential to accelerate the economic growth. BRI has some of the largest infrastructure and investment projects in history, covering 65pc of the world’s population and 40pc of the global GDP as of 2017.
> 
> CPEC is a 3,218-km route, mainly consisting of, but not limited to, highways, railways, pipelines and energy projects. The project that had initially started off with a $46bn budget may now witness an increase which might take it to $75bn. Out of the total amount, a whopping $33bn will be for used for energy projects alone which will help Pakistan with its prevalent energy crises.
> 
> For China, its north-western landlocked region will become land and sea-linked through Kashgar, Gwadar and beyond. Its import cost of crude oil will decline significantly. More importantly, China’s further expansion of longterm trade with the West through Gwadar could be safe and secure as opposed to routes through the South China Sea or the Malacca Strait.
> 
> For many, CPEC is the gamechanger for Pakistan. Such are the expectations from the project on this side of the border. There is absolutely no doubt that it will help Pakistani traders get access to huge Chinese market that remains untapped to so many businesses in Pakistan.
> 
> With CPEC in place, one hopes that the large deposits of mineral resources will be extracted and made the most of. The tourism industry is also set to get a boost because of the opportunities that the CPEC brings with itself. Most of all, it will help create hundreds and thousands of jobs in Pakistan, resulting in significantly cutting down the problem of unemployment.
> 
> To implement CPEC in an optimal fashion, we need a development policy which ensures that peace, security and stability of the region are not compromised and there is scope for an averageeducated, healthy and disciplined workforce to perform duties on a mass scale. It should be ensured that the rule of law, accountability, meritocracy, transparency, good governance and business-friendly policies are in place for the successful execution of CPEC.
> 
> Once the aforementioned objectives are guaranteed, the work should be done to make the infrastructure better than ever because the CPEC will continue to play a critical role in the development of infrastructure across Pakistan.
> 
> 
> Source: https://www.dawn.com/news/1409728









EPIC FAIL.........The Chinese are not the English/British and Pakistanis are not indians. So absolutely not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Yes. Chinese are East India Company. What did EIC do? It came. It kicked the Muslims out of place. It then made a country. Then it gave it to Hindus. Indians should do puja to EIC. I hope the Chinese similiar to EIC leaves behind such a great legacy and beneficiaries as the EIC was to Hindoo Gangoos.


----------



## Menace2Society

I don't think Indians realise once the wheels are fully in motion Pakistan will become a developed nation and India will have over 1 billion public toilet slum dwellers. Oh the irony will be sweet, wish I will be alive to witness.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dalit

All one has to do is take note of who is making noise against CPEC.

It are the usual suspects.

These are the same culprits who have always wished ill towards Pakistan.

A big fvcking middle finger to these savages. Pakistan China cooperation is going to increase manifold. We are just scratching the surface here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indianfighter1999

Kaptaan said:


> Yes. Chinese are East India Company. What did EIC do? It came. It kicked the Muslims out of place. It then made a country. Then it gave it to Hindus. Indians should do puja to EIC. I hope the Chinese similiar to EIC leaves behind such a great legacy and beneficiaries as the EIC was to Hindoo Gangoos.



you history is focked up cabbie, When brits came Marathas were controlling most of modern India, muslims pockets were on decline EiC saved arses of muslims.


----------



## Indus Pakistan

indianfighter1999 said:


> you history is focked up cabbie


Better a cabbie anytime then a dirty ugly half naked shudra open pooping in the filthy Ganga.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## indianfighter1999

Kaptaan said:


> Better a cabbie anytime then a dirty ugly half naked shudra open pooping in the filthy Ganga.



Indian sanitation coverage has reached over 80% much higher than pakistani sanitation coverage so its actualy dirty ugly half naked radical islamist pooping in filthy Indus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

indianfighter1999 said:


> Indian sanitation


You Hindus don't even know what sanitation is. And Indus is the land that invented sanitation. Checkout Mohenjo Daro, Harappa etc.

And you think Modi did a "swatch" and abracadebra the world's biggest open latrine called Ganga India turned into 80%. The stink from all that pooping on the streets must have corroded your low IQ brain. Keeping dreaming Mr Shudra from the Ganga.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indianfighter1999

Kaptaan said:


> You Hindus don't even know what sanitation is. And Indus is the land that invented sanitation. Checkout Mohenjo Daro, Harappa etc.
> 
> And you think Modi did a "swatch" and abracadebra the world's biggest open latrine called Ganga India turned into 80%. The stink from all that pooping on the streets must have corroded your low IQ brain. Keeping dreaming Mr Shudra from the Ganga.



haha cry like an old botch it amuses me cabbie, As of date 1022 Indus valley sites have been found 616 are in India. Only 406 are in Pakistan.The biggest Indus valley city Rakhigarhi is in India with pakistani Indus water good 1000 kms away, this so called Indus valley civilization has more sites closer to now dried Sarswati river which are mentioned in vedas and the path has been traced from modern Himachal, Indian Panjab, Haryana, Rajyasthan and Gujrat.So should ideally be called sarswati valley civilization the DNA is match between current habitants in Rakhigarhi to the DNA of ppl residing thr 5000 years back.
And like I posted earlier Indian sanitation covergae is much above pakistan so open latrin is Indus which is drying down fast haha


----------



## MultaniGuy

indianfighter1999 said:


> haha cry like an old botch it amuses me cabbie, As of date 1022 Indus valley sites have been found 616 are in India. Only 406 are in Pakistan.The biggest Indus valley city Rakhigarhi is in India with pakistani Indus water good 1000 kms away, this so called civilization has more sites closer to now dried Sarswati river which are mentioned in vedas and the path has been traced from modern Himachal, Indian Panjab, Haryana, Rajyasthan and Gujrat.
> And like I posted earlier Indian sanitation covergae is much above pakistan so open latrin is Indus which is drying down fast haha


You are lying. There are more Indus river valley civilization sites in Pakistan than in India.



indianfighter1999 said:


> Indian sanitation coverage has reached over 80% much higher than pakistani sanitation coverage so its actualy dirty ugly half naked radical islamist pooping in filthy Indus


Where is your sources you Indian rat? @Kaptaan has sources to back himself up. @waz take care of this Indian rat. He is getting out of hand


----------



## Handshake

Rajesh Singh said:


> China is a clear winner.................. Pakistan didn't play her ball well......
> 
> By the way, It's not my concern..... overall I will congratulate to China as per current status. Don't want to comment on future but not looking good for Pakistan.



Lmao

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xyxmt

fanne said:


> appreciate your dard , but here it is discussion forum , come out of your protection and discuss things with open hearts .



awww so thats what it was


----------



## MultaniGuy

indianfighter1999 said:


> you history is focked up cabbie, When brits came Marathas were controlling most of modern India, muslims pockets were on decline EiC saved arses of muslims.


Actually it was the British who destroyed the Mughals of Delhi and gave the Hindus the upper hand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indianfighter1999

Iqbal Ali said:


> Actually it was the British who destroyed the Mughals of Delhi and gave the Hindus the upper hand.



u know what a simple google search can clear ur many doubts about just search for maratha empire, indus valley sites and sanitation coverage in India after start of swatch Bharat by Modi, m not gonna spoon fed.
pakistanis here on pdf needs many history lessons that will certainly improve ur perspective which sees through a distorted lense


----------



## Handshake

indianfighter1999 said:


> u know what a simple google search can clear ur many doubts about just search for maratha empire, indus valley sites and sanitation coverage in India after start of swatch Bharat by Modi, m not gonna spoon fed.
> pakistanis here on pdf needs many history lessons that will certainly improve ur perspective which sees through a distorted lense



No india before british. Live with the fact.



Iqbal Ali said:


> Actually it was the British who destroyed the Mughals of Delhi and gave the Hindus the upper hand.



100% agreed.
Indian tried its best to change history but failed as usual.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indianfighter1999

Iqbal Ali said:


> You are lying.@waz take care of this Indian rat. He is getting out of hand



not lying just simple google searches can clear many things for u, dont want any trouble with mods.



Handshake said:


> No india before british. Live with the fact.
> 100% agreed.
> Indian tried its best to change history but failed as usual.



like I posted google dont belive some random Indian or pakistani anonymous poster in defense forum. 
To start with check Maratha even ruled pashtun areas.


----------



## MultaniGuy

indianfighter1999 said:


> not lying just simple google searches can clear many things for u, dont want any trouble with mods.
> 
> 
> 
> like I posted google dont belive some random Indian or pakistani anonymous poster in defense forum.
> To start with check Maratha even ruled pashtun areas.





indianfighter1999 said:


> not lying just simple google searches can clear many things for u, dont want any trouble with mods.
> 
> 
> 
> like I posted google dont belive some random Indian or pakistani anonymous poster in defense forum.
> To start with check Maratha even ruled pashtun areas.


Lol the Marathas never ruled pathan areas.

Check wikipedia map of maratha empire or Google image it.



indianfighter1999 said:


> not lying just simple google searches can clear many things for u, dont want any trouble with mods.
> 
> 
> 
> like I posted google dont belive some random Indian or pakistani anonymous poster in defense forum.
> To start with check Maratha even ruled pashtun areas.


And why should we believe some Indian joker here?


----------



## indianfighter1999

Iqbal Ali said:


> Lol the Marathas never ruled pathan areas.
> 
> Check wikipedia map of maratha empire or Google image it.



Just google Maraths Afgan conflict. Maraths repelled afgans from NWFP but lost interest in the area also ignore Sikhs in panjab they were more focused on modern Indian areas.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maratha_conquest_of_North-west_India


----------



## MultaniGuy

indianfighter1999 said:


> Just google Maraths Afgan conflict. Maraths repelled afgans from NWFP but lost interest in the area also ignore Sikhs in panjab they were more focused on modern Indian areas.


The Sikhs may have ruled Pathan areas but not the Marathas.


----------



## indianfighter1999

Iqbal Ali said:


> The Sikhs may have ruled Pathan areas but not the Marathas.



Maraths after defeat in 3rd battle of panipat sent massive armies to repel Afgans the conquest was a success and Maraths pushed back afgans back to their hinterlands. NWFP was conquered.
They established some local governers their but never were interested in those areas also they ignored sikhs in panjab and never joined hands with them but sikhs did after a while control those areas.
Like I said Maraths were mostly interested in rich parts of modern India.


----------



## MultaniGuy

indianfighter1999 said:


> Just google Maraths Afgan conflict. Maraths repelled afgans from NWFP but lost interest in the area also ignore Sikhs in panjab they were more focused on modern Indian areas.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maratha_conquest_of_North-west_India





indianfighter1999 said:


> Maraths after defeat in 3rd battle of panipat sent massive armies to repel Afgans the conquest was a success and Maraths pushed back afgans back to their hinterlands. NWFP was conquered.
> They established some local governers their but never were interested in those areas also they ignored sikhs in panjab and never joined hands with them but sikhs did after a while control those areas.
> Like I said Maraths were mostly interested in rich parts of modern India.


Even if the Marathas may have conquered the pathan areas the Marathas later lost it. Your point being?


----------



## indianfighter1999

Iqbal Ali said:


> Even if the Marathas may have conquered the pathan areas the Marathas later lost it. Your point being?



point is pakistanis need more understanding of history everything is available in open source. Sikhs wanted Maraths to have an alliance but Maraths were not interested in NWFP or Afgan areas as little revenues could have been gained from these areas. Security was never a concern to Maraths as their native lands were far away so no need to fortify NWFP doesn’t make sense but they did rule the area for a while.


----------



## MultaniGuy

Doesn't change the fact the British dismantled the Mughals and gave the Hindus the upper hand in British Raj South Asia



indianfighter1999 said:


> point is pakistanis need more understanding of history everything is available in open source. Sikhs wanted Maraths to have an alliance but Maraths were not interested in NWFP or Afgan areas as little revenues could have been gained from these areas. Security was never a concern to Maraths as their native lands were far away so no need to fortify NWFP doesn’t make sense but they did rule the area for a while.


I know quite a bit of South Asian history  don't worry.


----------



## indianfighter1999

Iqbal Ali said:


> Doesn't change the fact the British dismantled the Mughals and gave the Hindus the upper hand in British Raj South Asia



Mugals lost their might long ago before brits established any meaningful presence in India.
Maraths used mugals as puppets. It was Marathas who were at loss when brits started to divide and conquer chunk by chunk.


----------



## MultaniGuy

indianfighter1999 said:


> point is pakistanis need more understanding of history everything is available in open source. Sikhs wanted Maraths to have an alliance but Maraths were not interested in NWFP or Afgan areas as little revenues could have been gained from these areas. Security was never a concern to Maraths as their native lands were far away so no need to fortify NWFP doesn’t make sense but they did rule the area for a while.


Okay, but it doesn't change the fact that the British dismantled the Mughals in 1857 in the sepoy revolt. This gave the Hindus the upper hand. Yes at this time the Mughals were weak


----------



## Indus Pakistan

Iqbal Ali said:


> You are lying. There are more Indus river valley civilization sites in Pakistan than in India.


It's called Indus Valley Civilization for a reason. Not Ganga Valley Civilization. Simply because Ganga only has aboriginals and open pooping.


Indus










Ganga








It's not about counting pieces but the focal points which are Mohenjo Daro, Harappa, Mehr Garh etc. India only has splinters across the border like Sudan has traces of ancient Egypt.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indianfighter1999

Iqbal Ali said:


> Okay, but it doesn't change the fact that the British dismantled the Mughals in 1857 in the sepot revolt. This gave the Hindus the upper hand.



dude the bahadur shah juffer was just a name he was strategically placed on throne to unite all Indian hindu muslims under one banner. Too bad the revolt were crushed by our own sikhs. haha


----------



## Indus Pakistan

And @Iqbal Ali I leave you to deal with this shudra from the Ganga. Don't want to get polluted by these aboriginals ...


_Ps. These people [meaning most or about 90% of Indians] are not much differant from Sub Saharan Africans._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indianfighter1999

Kaptaan said:


> It's called Indus Valley Civilization for a reason. Not Ganga Valley Civilization. Simply because Ganga only has aboriginals and open pooping.
> It's not about counting pieces but the focal points which are Mohenjo Daro, Harappa, Mehr Garh etc. India only has splinters across the border like Sudan has traces of ancient Egypt.



haha its called frustration old cabbie. Like I posted earlier more and bigger so called Indus Valley sites in India that too much further away from Indus waters in pakistan.
Regarding the name given it was much easier to find settlements in abandoned desert areas rather than inhabited areas by archeologists in early 20th century. With more discoveries now coming in picture m pretty sure the name will be changed for better 

@Rajesh Singh @SOUTHie @Nilgiri @Tshering22 @karna1


----------



## MultaniGuy

indianfighter1999 said:


> haha its called frustration old cabbie. Like I posted earlier more and bigger so called Indus Valley sites in India that too much further away from Indus waters in pakistan.
> Regarding the name given it was much easier to find settlements in abandoned desert areas rather than inhabited areas by archeologists in early 20th century. With more discoveries now coming in picture m pretty sure the name will be changed for better
> 
> @Rajesh Singh @SOUTHie @Nilgiri @Tshering22 @karna1


No he doesn't want to deal with an idiot like yourself.

Secondly there are more Indus river valley civilization sites in Pakistan than in India such as mohenjo daro and harappa.


----------



## xyx007

fanne said:


> india is maintaining and operating chahbahar don't you know ?


lol, let see how you guys maintaining and operating chahbhar.Mike Pompeo, and the new U.S. National Security Adviser, John Bolton, have a much tougher line on Iran and any further restrictions they place will make India’s Chabahar plans more expensive and even unviable.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MultaniGuy

fmughal75 said:


> lol, let see how you guys maintaining and operating chahbhar.Mike Pompeo, and the new U.S. National Security Adviser, John Bolton, have a much tougher line on Iran and any further restrictions they place will make India’s Chabahar plans more expensive and even unviable.[/QUOT





Kaptaan said:


> And @Iqbal Ali I leave you to deal with this shudra from the Ganga. Don't want to get polluted by these aboriginals ...
> 
> 
> _Ps. These people [meaning most or about 90% of Indians] are not much differant from Sub
> _





Kaptaan said:


> And @Iqbal Ali I leave you to deal with this shudra from the Ganga. Don't want to get polluted by these aboriginals ...
> 
> 
> _Ps. These people [meaning most or about 90% of Indians] are not much differant from Sub Saharan Africans._




Ignore the Indian idiot. There is no doubt that indus river valley civilization happened in Pakistan. Most of India is excluded from Indus river valley civilization. It's called Indus river valley civilization for a reason and not Indian civilization lol.  haha



Kaptaan said:


> And @Iqbal Ali I leave you to deal with this shudra from the Ganga. Don't want to get polluted by these aboriginals ...
> 
> 
> _Ps. These people [meaning most or about 90% of Indians] are not much differant from Sub Saharan Africans._



No problem, I don't mind dealing with indiots especially when they are in our home turf ---- a Pakistani forum

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indianfighter1999

Iqbal Ali said:


> No he doesn't want to deal with an idiot like yourself.
> 
> Secondly there are more Indus river valley civilization sites in Pakistan than in India such as mohenjo daro and harappa.


As of date, 1022 Indus valley sites have been found


616 are in India. Only 406 are in Pakistan.


The biggest Indus valley city Rakhigarhi is in India


Sorry to bust your bubble


----------



## MultaniGuy

indianfighter1999 said:


> As of date, 1022 Indus valley sites have been found
> 
> 
> 616 are in India. Only 406 are in Pakistan.
> 
> 
> The biggest Indus valley city Rakhigarhi is in India
> 
> 
> Sorry to bust your bubble


Sorry to bring you back to reality but it is called indus river valley civilization for a reason and not Indian civilization. That is where I disagree with you and you are a liar.



indianfighter1999 said:


> As of date, 1022 Indus valley sites have been found
> 
> 
> 616 are in India. Only 406 are in Pakistan.
> 
> 
> The biggest Indus valley city Rakhigarhi is in India
> 
> 
> Sorry to bust your bubble


Listen shudra rat dalit beggar. Indus river valley civilization happened mostly in Pakistan by territory. Only thing India can brag about is the city of Lothal in gujarat. Now go cry me a river. Haha you Indian indiot


----------



## indianfighter1999

Iqbal Ali said:


> Sorry to bring you back to reality but it is called indus river valley civilization for a reason and not Indian civilization. That is where I disagree with you and you are a liar.



Like I posted the early 20th century archeologists had primitive equipment so a abandoned desert site was easy to spot, now most of discoveries are taking place near habitated areas in India a clear pattern has been seen near dried sarswati river areas, DNA match has established between 5000 old habitants and current habitants of rakhigarhi.
Name will be changed soon has Indus was never a major factor in so called indus valley civilisation.


----------



## MultaniGuy

indianfighter1999 said:


> Like I posted the early 20th century archeologists had primitive equipment so a abandoned desert site was easy to spot, now most of discoveries are taking place near habitated areas in India a clear pattern has been seen near dried sarswati river areas, DNA match has established between 5000 old habitants and current habitants of rakhigarhi.
> Name will be changed soon has Indus was never a major factor in so called indus valley civilisation.


 Do Not spread bullshit. Bring scholarly papers to say historians will change the name of Indus river valley civilization to something else. Go to britannica encyclopedia, and they say Indus river civilization happened mostly in Pakistan and Harappa and mohenjo daro is a testament to that. You ignored Harappa and mohenjo daro and Pakistan's connection to Indus river valley civilization which shows your intellectual dishonesty.


----------



## indianfighter1999

Iqbal Ali said:


> Do Not spreading bullshit. Bring scholarly papers to say historians will change the name of Indus river valley civilization to something else. Go to britannica encyclopedia, and they say Indus river civilization happened mostly in Pakistan and Harappa and mohenjo daro is a testament to that. You ignored Harappa and moheno daro and Pakistan's connection to Indus river valley civilization which shows your intellectual dishonesty.



what I posted are latest and correct facts.
And its a fact
As of date, 1022 Indus valley sites have been found 616 are in India. Only 406 are in Pakistan.
The biggest Indus valley city Rakhigarhi is in India
Sorry to bust your bubble... but this is the hard truth The biggest and most advanced site is Rakhigarhi that is located in Harayan near to delhi than to Indus waters in pakistan.


----------



## MultaniGuy

indianfighter1999 said:


> what I posted are latest and correct facts.
> And its a fact
> As of date, 1022 Indus valley sites have been found 616 are in India. Only 406 are in Pakistan.
> The biggest Indus valley city Rakhigarhi is in India
> Sorry to bust your bubble... but this is the hard truth The biggest and most advanced site is Rakhigarhi that is located in Harayan near to delhi than to Indus waters in pakistan.


Sorry to burst your bubble idiot but indus river valley civilization happened mostly in Pakistan. You can keep barking here but no Pakistani will accept your crap.

Now shoo before I call the moderators to ban you.



indianfighter1999 said:


> what I posted are latest and correct facts.
> And its a fact
> As of date, 1022 Indus valley sites have been found 616 are in India. Only 406 are in Pakistan.
> The biggest Indus valley city Rakhigarhi is in India
> Sorry to bust your bubble... but this is the hard truth The biggest and most advanced site is Rakhigarhi that is located in Harayan near to delhi than to Indus waters in pakistan.


Where is evidence that rakhigarhi was more advanced than Harappa or mohenjo daro? Otherwise you are lying.

Now get lost you really are an idiot. I did @Kaptaan a favour by entertaining a loser indiot like yourself.


----------



## indianfighter1999

Iqbal Ali said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble idiot but indus river valley civilization happened mostly in Pakistan. You can keep barking here but no Pakistani will accept your crap.
> 
> Now shoo before I call the moderators to ban you.



ur incorrect opinion and incorrect facts does not make you right few google searches will clear that, I dont care abt mods or pdf I only care about facts which use pakistanis abuse all the time thats why pakistan is in mess. For example CPEC lol


----------



## MultaniGuy

indianfighter1999 said:


> ur incorrect opinion and incorrect facts does not make you right few google searches will clear that, I dont care abt mods or pdf I only care about facts which use pakistanis abuse all the time thats why pakistan is in mess. For example CPEC lol


Actually it is you who is wrong. You can believe whatever you want, but facts remain that Indus river valley civilization happened mostly in Pakistan and hence most indus river valley sites happened in Pakistan.

Nor do Pakistanis give a damn about your incorrect opinions or views.

This is where we disagree. Haha. Get lost now before you anger the mods here.



indianfighter1999 said:


> ur incorrect opinion and incorrect facts does not make you right few google searches will clear that, I dont care abt mods or pdf I only care about facts which use pakistanis abuse all the time thats why pakistan is in mess. For example CPEC lol


CPEC is a blessing for Pakistan and China. This will help industrialize Pakistan you blind fool.
Lol haha

CPEC will help China reach Europe, Middle East, and African markets even faster than going through malacca straits.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indianfighter1999

Iqbal Ali said:


> Actually it is you who is wrong. You can believe whatever you want, but facts remain that Indus river valley civilization happened mostly in Pakistan and hence most indus river valley sites happened in Pakistan.
> 
> Nor do Pakistanis give a damn about your incorrect opinions or views.
> 
> This is where we disagree. Haha. Get lost now before you anger the mods here.



haha archeologists dont care about opinion of random ill educated pakistanis they care about the facts, and facts tell us 
As of date, 1022 Indus valley sites have been found
616 are in India. Only 406 are in Pakistan.
The biggest Indus valley city Rakhigarhi is in India

so everytime u or ur cabbie friend starts on wild donkey ride of wrongful facts just keep in mind the above facts.


----------



## MultaniGuy

indianfighter1999 said:


> haha archeologists dont care about opinion of random ill educated pakistanis they care about the facts, and facts tell us
> As of date, 1022 Indus valley sites have been found
> 616 are in India. Only 406 are in Pakistan.
> The biggest Indus valley city Rakhigarhi is in India
> 
> so everytime u or ur cabbie friend starts on wild donkey ride of wrongful facts just keep in mind the above facts.


Listen shudra dalit beggar low caste pig, we know we are right and you are wrong.

We disagree with you here. Now get lost before I tell @Kaptaan to tell a mod to ban you. Haha coming to a Pakistani forum and lying here! Haha


----------



## indianfighter1999

Iqbal Ali said:


> CPEC is a blessing for Pakistan and China. This will help industrialize Pakistan you blind fool.
> Lol haha
> CPEC will help China reach Europe, Middle East, and African markets even faster than going through malacca straits.



I dont want to burst another bubble of urs and this is hilarious what u have posted china has nothing of value in western occupied parts of east turkmenistan or Tibbet. China will just use pakistan as a captive market for whatever they can possibly manufacture in east turkmenistan. In other words whatever pakistani industry is left will die down slowly the control of resources will be shifted to chinese as debt will keep on increasing pakistan will soon start leasing chinese everything chinese built under cpec for 100 years and will charge hefty amount if any regular pakistani wants to use those facilities


----------



## MultaniGuy

indianfighter1999 said:


> I dont want to burst another bubble of urs and this is hilarious what u have posted china has nothing of value in western occupied parts of east turkmenistan or Tibbet. China will just use pakistan as a captive market for whatever they can possibly manufacture in east turkmenistan. In other words whatever pakistani industry is left will die down slowly the control of resources will be shifted to chinese as debt will keep on increasing pakistan will soon start leasing chinese everything chinese built under cpec for 100 years and will charge hefty amount if any regular pakistani wants to use those facilities


Actually what is hilarious is that you are an idiot. CPEC is strategic for China and will help develop China's western provinces.

But you are too much of a low caste pig to understand that. Haha lol

@waz @Kaptaan I have dealt with the Indian idiot. Now it's your turn to ban him. He is lying here and taking advantage of our turf.


----------



## abc123xyx

Iqbal Ali said:


> Listen shudra rat dalit beggar.



what is this type of language you are talking....
i was not a history student but still i am 100% sure ...thats this language was not the part of indus civilization...



Iqbal Ali said:


> Listen shudra dalit beggar low caste pig,



very abusive........


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

indianfighter1999 said:


> what I posted are latest and correct facts.
> And its a fact
> As of date, 1022 Indus valley sites have been found 616 are in India. Only 406 are in Pakistan.
> The biggest Indus valley city Rakhigarhi is in India
> Sorry to bust your bubble... but this is the hard truth The biggest and most advanced site is Rakhigarhi that is located in Harayan near to delhi than to Indus waters in pakistan.







Please provide a link to genuine, reliable and irrefutable evidence to your claims. If not it means you are lying.



indianfighter1999 said:


> I dont want to burst another bubble of urs and this is hilarious what u have posted china has nothing of value in western occupied parts of east turkmenistan or Tibbet. China will just use pakistan as a captive market for whatever they can possibly manufacture in east turkmenistan. In other words whatever pakistani industry is left will die down slowly the control of resources will be shifted to chinese as debt will keep on increasing pakistan will soon start leasing chinese everything chinese built under cpec for 100 years and will charge hefty amount if any regular pakistani wants to use those facilities







Lol..........so says the person who belongs to the race and nation that calls for the destruction of the Pakistani race and nation................

You know Pakistan must be doing something very right when those that call and work for our annihilation are all of a sudden concerned with our economic well-being...........

This is damning evidence that CPEC has rattled our enemies...........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xyx007

indianfighter1999 said:


> As of date, 1022 Indus valley sites have been found
> 
> 
> 616 are in India. Only 406 are in Pakistan.
> 
> 
> The biggest Indus valley city Rakhigarhi is in India
> 
> 
> Sorry to bust your bubble



Indus Valley Civilization is a Pakistani Heritage, Not Indian 
During the entire over 9000 years of history of Indus Valley
Civilization, it was only on three different occasions that its
landmass was politically unified with that of Ganges Valley, its tributaries and adjoining plains. This was only during the period of Mauryan Empire, Muslim Empire, and the British Empire. For the remaining almost over 8000 years of its history, the Indus Valley Civilization remained a separate entity.
Therefore, there was much history and geography behind the creation of a separate Muslim state anchored in the subcontinent's northwest, abutting southern Central Asia. Muslim advent in South Asia began with the concept of al-Hind, the Arabic word for India. Al-Hind invokes the vast tracts of the northern and northwestern parts of the Indian subcontinent that came under a mainly Turko-Islamic rule in the Middle Ages and were protected from the horse-borne Mongols by lack of sufficient pastureland. To the extent that one area was the ganglion of this Muslim civilization, it was today's modern-day Pakistan.

Rather than a fake modern creation, Pakistan is the very geographical and national embodiment of all the Muslim invasions that have swept down into India throughout its history, even as Pakistan's southwest is the subcontinental region first occupied by Muslim Arabs invading from the Middle East. The Indus, much more than the Ganges, has always had an organic relationship with the Arab, Persian, and Turkic worlds. It is historically and geographically appropriate that the Indus Valley Civilization, long ago a satrapy of Achaemenid Persia and the forward bastion of Alexander the Great's Near Eastern empire, was always a separate entity as compared to the rest of India.

The more one reads this history, the more it becomes apparent that the Indian subcontinent has two principal geographical regions: the Indus Valley with its tributaries, and the Ganges Valley with its tributaries.
Aitzaz Ahsan, a Pakistani writer, lawyer, and a politician identify the actual geographical fissure within the subcontinent as the "Gurdaspur-Kathiawar salient," a line running from eastern Punjab southwest to the Arabian Sea in Gujarat. This is the watershed, and it matches up almost perfectly with today’s Pakistan-India border. Nearly all the Indus tributaries fall to the west of this line, and all the Ganges tributaries fall to the east. Only the Mauryas, Muslims, and British bonded these two regions into single states.
For the overwhelming majority of history, when one empire did not rule both the entire Indus and the entire Ganges, the southern and eastern parts of Afghanistan, most of Pakistan, and northwestern India were nevertheless all governed as one political unit. And the rich and populous Indus Valley, as close to the Central Asian frontier as it was, formed the pulsating imperial center of that unit.
The genetic studies of people living in Pakistan also confirm that they are genetically more closer to the people from Western Asia than the people of present-day India.
It has also been proven that the people of IVC, even after their decline, did not just vanish but remained in the same areas. As the core of Indus Valley Civilization remains in Pakistan, a large majority of the people of Pakistan are the direct decedents of the people of IVC and have little genetic commonality between the people of current day India.
And therefore, it is the people of Pakistan, who are the heirs of and also hold the cradle of this great civilization and not Indians.Any how,*Pakistan* was formed on the basis of religion. The idea was that Islam as a political tool is sufficient to bind a country without the need to integrate regional identities. *India* on the other hand, took a different approach but that approach not working well with minorities peoples in india.

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
2


----------



## MultaniGuy

abc123xyx said:


> what is this type of language you are talking....
> i was not a history student but still i am 100% sure ...thats this language was not the part of indus civilization...
> 
> 
> 
> very abusive........


because he called @Kaptaan a cabbie driver.

which is semi racist, assuming all Pakistani expatriates are cabbie drivers.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## UnitedPak

indianfighter1999 said:


> haha archeologists dont care about opinion of random ill educated pakistanis they care about the facts, and facts tell us
> As of date, 1022 Indus valley sites have been found
> 616 are in India. Only 406 are in Pakistan.
> The biggest Indus valley city Rakhigarhi is in India
> 
> so everytime u or ur cabbie friend starts on wild donkey ride of wrongful facts just keep in mind the above facts.



Behold the absolute idiocy and insecurity of Indians.

Here is an interesting quote you can find online:


> After India's independence, both the major Harappan cities together with the Indus became a part of Pakistan and Indian archaeologists were *compelled to intensify the search* for Harappan sites in India



Yes, these insecure people felt forced to dig up half of their western front in order to label every pot, bangle and literal shithole as an "IVC site". Despite turning it into a mindless idiotic numbers game, Harappa and Mohenjo Daro are still the only defining CITIES of the Indus.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Char

Iqbal Ali said:


> Actually it is you who is wrong. You can believe whatever you want, but facts remain that Indus river valley civilization happened mostly in Pakistan and hence most indus river valley sites happened in Pakistan.
> 
> Nor do Pakistanis give a damn about your incorrect opinions or views.
> 
> This is where we disagree. Haha. Get lost now before you anger the mods here.
> 
> 
> CPEC is a blessing for Pakistan and China. This will help industrialize Pakistan you blind fool.
> Lol haha
> 
> CPEC will help China reach Europe, Middle East, and African markets even faster than going through malacca straits.


CPEC will also make Pakistan, western China and Afghanistan more safe and stable.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kamikaze Pilot

nang2 said:


> Whoever asks such a question has no clue what East Indian Company was.


Whoever makes such a statement has no clue what China is.


----------

